# ????What was your first horse????



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

i have only had one horse.
which is the one i own now have had her for just over two months.
i love her to death.
i trust her with my life.
shes a quarter horse cross appaloosa with a bit of arab and clydesdale as well LOL  
but i wanna know what breed and colour and all that other stuff bout everyones first horse.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

my first horse was a welsh mountain pony x arab. his name was major, he was 14.1h and he was bay


----------



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

cool


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Appy/Arab cross.
Lover her to death, still have her.=]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Mine was a QH bay gelding, Cody!! He was about 16-17hh, I <3ed him soo much; soo sweet.  He now belongs to my friend.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

My first horse is my QH mare, who is now 29 and I still own her. We have been together for 23 yrs.

I just finally bought a second horse this month... Angel.


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

my first horse was a appaloosa mare..i bought her when she was 1 now shes 9 and beautiful


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

*I had an Irish Cob called Clyde on loan for 6 months. He was 14.1hh and I loved him so much, it was horrible when he went back. ):









I have my Mavvy now though. =DD.  *


----------



## DGW1949 (Oct 24, 2007)

First horse I ever had was an ex-racer TB mare. She was real pretty, stood about 16-1/2 hands high and had a gentle naure but plenty of spirit when I asked it of her.
She was the best horse that I've ever had...... Loved people, liked being washed, petted, being rode and if the curtains was pulled, would sometimes look though our patio door to watch TV. She was a good swimmer, didn't get spooky in the woods and liked going for rides in her trailer. All you had to do to load her was open the end-gate so's she could get in.
She was also fast. Real fast. In fact, the fastest dern horse that I ever been on.

I had her for quite a few years. She threw her last colt when she was close to 15 years old and afterwards, never fully recovered back to her old self. I sold her a year or so later.....to a lady over in the next county whom I knew would give her a good home.

Between my wife and I, we've had close to a dozen since then and currently own two. They've (mostly)all been good horses in their own right...But given the chance, I'd trade them all today....for just one more like her.
At my age, that would be the last one I'd ever need.

DGW


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

my first and only horse is a 15.3h ex racehorse.. he is still learing A LOT but hes a real sweety


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

i leased a paint gelding named Floyd for a year and a half, I miss him so much! He was a great boy and we had so many good times together. At least I still get to see him when i for a lesson..


----------



## horses4ever123 (Jun 1, 2007)

*First Horse*

My first horse Was a Rocky MountainXQH. She was an old 15 yearold mare named Arlington, Arby. I owned for about 7 years from when I got her when she was 6. My mom Made me sell her when she got old and I was doing bad in school. I still miss her even with my 2 horses now. The was the Best


----------



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

PoptartShop said:


> Mine was a qh bay gelding, Cody!! He was about 16-17hh, I <3ed him soo much; soo sweet.  He now belongs to my friend.


thats cool as and very weird lol.
my horses name is kodi but spelt different and a bay and qh horse cross but not a gelding!! lol.
i would be in a bit of trouble if she was coz she would be a colt.
LOL


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

My first horse is my 8 year old Paint that I just got this summer! Before that I'd leased a Quarter Horse (old and light gray) and an Off-the-Track Thoroughbred (young and dapple gray). 

I love my Paint the most because he's all mine and I can snuggle him all day, everyday if I want! The OTT TB was a blast too because he was so energetic and a big goofball!


WranglerBlondie, I love the description of your horse's breed! Growing up, I rode a friend's horse who was a "Thoroughbred, Quarter Horse, Appaloosa Mix with some Arab and others in there too!" She was amazing! All the good qualities from each breed smashed together in one mare! She started off showing Dressage, dabbled a little in Western pleasure, then went to play Polo when her owner started the sport in college, then came back to teach me huntseat and jumping, then became a mount for therapeutic riding, and finally became a pasture mate/lawn ornament. Man, I should write a book on her!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Mine was a pinto gelding named Duke. I rode him for many years till I got interested in boys and learned to drive. Guess my prioritys changed and my dad sold him. My prioritys ar now back where they should be, on horses :wink:


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

I believe that you don't have to own the horse to have it be your first. It's the first horse you really fall in love with. 
For me it was a really TBie paint gedling named Honour. He was 5 and 16 hands and I rode him for a few months before he was sold, but he was my first horse. After him, I bough my REAL first horse, but I didn't like him very much, and never really grew attatched, and sold him after doing some work with him. I then bough my warmblood mare who is definately my second horse!


----------



## siam02 (Oct 14, 2007)

my first horse was a ex-race horse. beautiful teprement and is a boy who just wants to try and please me 24/7. he is a bay ( i still have him 2)


----------



## siam02 (Oct 14, 2007)

my first horse was a ex-race horse. beautiful teprement and is a boy who just wants to try and please me 24/7. he is a bay ( i still have him 2)


----------



## Crazy4Horses (Nov 13, 2007)

My first horse was 15.3 hand 5 year old registered Paint gelding named Mack. I ended up having to sell him but I loved him to pieces  . The pics are not that good of him they do not show his conformation well but they will do.In the first pic he is getting coffee and carrots from grandpa.








Here is him investigating mom.








Here he is going down to the pasture


----------



## fordchic2011 (Nov 22, 2007)

*first horse*

my first horse was a 14.2 hand shetland paint pony named Rocket, She was the best pony i have every had and had nearly taught me how to ride, althought in the year 2001 we had to put her down do to really bad athritus, but at the age of 42 she had long lived her happy days!!!!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I had two at the same time. Both rescued, they came down in a 2 horse trailer, when they were unloaded, I fell in love instantly. Even though they were both skeletal, and weak, they were so lovely when I got to see them, I gave them hugs and they just rested their heads on my shoulder, it's making me start to cry just thinking about it. I don't think I'd ever be as close to any other horse than Gypsy and Chase <3 I have a special bond with them two. I have yet to properly bond with Fenda, Breeze, Raine and Willow. Luca... I love him to death, he's just a great horse, and I think we have a special bond now.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

My first horse was called 'Betsy'. One of dads old retired mustering mares. She was a stockhorse cross. Im sorry it was way to long ago to remember her height and age, but she lasted me a while. Then i moved on to Flicker (named after the book 'Flicker') me and him were un seperatable untill he got bitten by a brown snake when i was mustering  So yes.... i still say to my self after all those years, that was the saddest day of my life, even though my parents died, and my grand parents did soon after... :? 
Weird how it sticks with you for such a long time....


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

My first horse was an ASH. We never clicked, and I lost all my confidence on her after she decided I was the perfect person to buck off all the time :roll: I'm much happier with my new horse.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

naughty pony! Yes some horses are made to be beginner ponies and some are not. Although i have never heard of a bad ASH. But i suppose, there has to be some aye! :roll:


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine was a 14.2 hh cremello welshx gelding. He was great, he had his auto lead changes at 4 and never refused, but he paddled, which kept us away from the hunter ring. God, I loved that horse.


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

this is prolly a dumb questiong but whats paddleing?


----------



## hayleexl3 (Nov 20, 2007)

my first horse is the one i own now and ive had her a little over 2 months too  shes a palomino quarter horse


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

is she the 1 in the picture? shes beautiful!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Paint...oh wait I have one! he he :lol:


----------



## hayleexl3 (Nov 20, 2007)

Ride4Life said:


> is she the 1 in the picture? shes beautiful!


yeah thats my baby girl  
thanks. 
i love her too death!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

my first pony was a exmoore name mickey


----------



## DressageGirl (Oct 17, 2007)

My first horse was a little (15.1) 3 year old Tb off the track. She was, and is, quite the spirited horse! She's a complete sweetheart, and you would have never known she was raced other then the fact that she LOVES to run and is the fastest horse I;ve, or anyone at my barn, has ever seen, but she's still a nut and loves attention and will do anything for it. And she loves to challenge me, mostly by bucking and when I fall off she just stands and looks at me like "what are you doing? don't you know how you stay on?". I still have her, and she's almost 5 now, and I love her to death  

She's 2 in this picture


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

awww, she kinda looks liek this 1 horse at my barn..


----------



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

My first horse was a 14.1 hand large Arab pony. He was the best! 8) 










and then this was our last ride before we sold him


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

awww! u look so small on him!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

My first horse was a mustang I had her for one month and did not get along with her at all


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't answer this sooner.

"Paddling refers to the action where the feet are thrown outwards as they are picked up, creating excess motion and twisting of the joints with the hoof in the air. This is unappealing in show horse, wasteful energy, which reduces the efficiency of the stride, so the horse fatigues more quickly. The hoof initially impacts ground on inside wall, causing excess stress on the inside structures of the limb, leading to ringbone (DJD) & sole or heel bruising in inside of hoof."

^Good old reliable wikipedia.


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

ooooo ok thx


----------



## Lorry1 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hayleex13 - beautiful palomino qh!  [/quote]


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

My first horse I ever had was a Appy. She was 24 and I shared her with my best friend for a couple years. She was the sweetest thing. She put up with so many little kids running around and hopping on her all the time. She was truely a godsend.


----------



## Arbys.Mama (Dec 31, 2007)

my first horse was named whinny and the cuteest thing you can imagen and pain in the butt but loveable and qu horse thourth she died of old age but she was love by me and her son which is my new horse named arby and acts just like her.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow! Who deleted my posts? 
& why does it say I edited mine, when I didn't? Wow, I'm confused.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Mine is/was a 5yo (at the time) Morgan mare. She's now six, and is unfortunatly for sale.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

PoptartShop said:


> Wow! Who deleted my posts?
> & why does it say I edited mine, when I didn't? Wow, I'm confused.


Mine is gone too???????? strange :shock:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I Love Lane said:


> PoptartShop said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Who deleted my posts?
> ...


I checked the removed messages, where all bad post go to when a mod or admin finds something nasty. I thought maybe they got moved by mistake. I didn't find your post Lyne or anything from Poptart. I don't have a clue what happened. So sorry your post has gone missing :?  A ghost in the machine?


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmmm Thats hard! I have had so many horses but they were all paints except my shetland pony but she is also paint colored and going strong at 25. My first horse would probably be Katie a minimum mhite overo paint mare who was the love of my life for 2 years!! She was the greatest first horse there could be but sadly when I was 4 she died of colic after her foal stuck its leg through her small intestane. She did have 1 offspring though and he is wonderful! I see him every other year at his owners! It was a sad time but still a good one in my life!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's okay, yeah maybe. 
'Cause I didn't post anything bad...must've been a glitch or something.
Ah well.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> I Love Lane said:
> 
> 
> > PoptartShop said:
> ...


that is strange............ we have gremlins :twisted:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!
I KNOW WHY WE KEEP GETTING CONFUSED!
Sorry for the caps, but it's because there is ANOTHER topic just like this one!!!!
LOL our posts didn't get deleted; this isn't the same topic!

Look:
http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5481

****. 
So there is no ghost, it's just a different topic![/url]


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well the first horse i leased was a TB light bay gelding named Andrew. I loved him soo much!! The only reason i gave him up was because of the other horse i was taking care of was younger and he has a lot more talent. But i get to see him everyday, although it is depressing to see him because he is very skinny. I use to grain him a lot to keep his weight, well it makes him a bit more frisky so in lessons and for the kid who is sponsoring him now they cant handle it so he doesnt get grained. He was the first horse i jumped over the four bar spread adn the wall where i ride which are both 3'6''. He has such an amazing personality, and he is a little pig! He will eat anything! He has eaten a hush puppy and pizza crusts ****!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

PoptartShop said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I KNOW WHY WE KEEP GETTING CONFUSED!
> Sorry for the caps, but it's because there is ANOTHER topic just like this one!!!!
> LOL our posts didn't get deleted; this isn't the same topic!
> ...


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are such twits :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

*sitting and laughing in my jammies* :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I just noticed the similar topics this morning 
Back to topic :arrow: whichever one it is :?


----------



## diamond zar (Jan 4, 2008)

my first horse was an ex racehorse sally, 15 year old, 15.1hh liver chestnut with a beautiful face... she had 5 foals before i bought her... i rode her for some time at my friends and then finally bought her but still had to keep her at my friends... all we did was go for long trail rides in the pine forests and huge gallops... when i finally bought her home we took up jumping and we went ok for a while and then something just changed... she went phsyco and wouldnt load onto the float or jump and threw me when ever she could... i retired her and took up dressage and now ride for my bf's mother... sally lives at their place in a huge paddock that backs onto a river with other horses... i plan to breed her to their stallion next year...

she was my best friend and would sleep outside my room... i miss our relationship but i still go to visit her when i can...


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

My first horse was a green Haflinger mare named Fern


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

PoptartShop said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I KNOW WHY WE KEEP GETTING CONFUSED!
> Sorry for the caps, but it's because there is ANOTHER topic just like this one!!!!
> LOL our posts didn't get deleted; this isn't the same topic!
> ...


you goose lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL!! 
hey can't help it, the topics are soo similar! hehe!


----------



## cheethamz17 (Jul 8, 2007)

my first horse was a welsh mountain pony x we borrowed him off our next door neighbour and he wouldnt have been ridden very often since he was young we got him when he was about 24 i think im not sure he was a 14.2 chestnut and was rather well behaved and trained until he bucked me off then i hardly wanted to ride him. i got him when i was maybe 8 or so then i stopped riding him and got a new horse a beautiful standardbred whom i called shonto i got him when i was 11 and am now 15 i also own a thoroghbred gelding called ben who is now a rather silly excited horse who is 18 and stil going stong haha i've had my fair share of horses


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

My first horse is my current horse. Hes a green 7y/o Morgan gelding. I've had him since November, not long but enough to love him to death. He had his 8th birthday this January.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

My first horse was a maybe 14 yr old. Tennessee walker he was about 16hh and his name was Harley. He was awesome but we had to sell him.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

My first horse was Gage.
A beautiful 16hh APHA Gelding.

He got agressive towards other people that came around me.
So my Parents made me sell him 
He was only protecting me, but I know its dangerous.

-Bobbi


----------



## horsinaround13 (Jan 25, 2008)

my first and only horse is my pinto warmblood cross...hes an art deco (if anyone knows sires lol) and AMAZING


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

My first horse was a 12.2hh chestnut pony names star. he had a blaze and was the cutest thing ever!! he was a butt head though.. he bucked really high and i was only 9 when i got him (and i've always been really tiny for my age).. star got sold then i got skip, a 14.3hh stb gelding who i hated despite his good looks so we sold, then along came star again, then i got Oscar (Tundra Park Oscar) a 13hh registered APSB Australian Pony gelding.. that was chestnut with a blaze!! ha ha.. After that we had to sell star as we had 3 horses, so off went star (sadly) and skip (gladly) and i had Oscar for about a year before he did his stifle in April 2007, so i had no horse (except the ones i ride for other people) until i got Barney in december 2007!! And he's been my star.. perfect to do anything witha and im really confident on him!! Im in The State Champion Qualitfyers on the 10th of February this year so im excited.. As my mum said, i deserve a good horse like Barney since i havent exactly had a good run with them since star 5 years ago!! I miss my star boy, but he's having fun up the bush now.. Now i just have Oscar and Barney, Oscar will be back in work in april (a year later)

This is star jumping









Love You Star.. -XO♥OX-


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My first horse was a TB mare named Dancer.. we had our differences at first but because she was trained for the track and I was young, but after a while she and I just clicked.. it was amazing. 
















These pictures were taken at the peak of her showing career - we were Jr High Point Champions (Jr. because I was a junior at the time) and Hunter Champs that weekend


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

My first horse was an 18 year-old sorrel Quarter Horse mare, named Hunks Last Nugget, Nugget for short.


----------



## wiresalot (Jan 29, 2008)

My first horse was a TW.
His Name was ACE.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Mine was a QH/Mustang gelding that I rescued..Sorrel..14.3 or 15.0hh. His name is Elijah aka Eli...
My second horse, which I just got yesterday, is an ex racer horse.
He's a bay..16.0 +hh...His name is Valiant Leader, but we call him different things: My dad & brothers call him Mike..my mom & sister call him Moe (short for Romeo) and I just call him Leader.
Poor horse has to many names~!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I got my first horse this past Christmas so I've only had him for about a month. His name is Brickens and he is a 10 year old 16.3 hand bay Off the Track Thoroughbred gelding. He was actually quite the racer back in the day but also loved his transition to the hunter/jumper world. Brickens has been owned by three different people at the barn where I ride so he's been there for quite a while. Brickens is such a sweetheart and we make such a great team. He is definately my dream horse.


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

awww hes cute!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks! I love him to death.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 5, 2008)

My first horse was a big,34 year old, dun Quarter Horse gelding named Gunny.He was the steadiest,sweetest and most experienced horse I have ever ridden.He put up with so much from me,and taught me a lot.I will always miss him.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh man, I can't remember who came first. They were ALL there. 

Chip the Quarter Horse. 









My Saddlebreds.
Josie, the one with the star, was my trail buddy. He always made me so mad at the shows because he was always over careful with me. He would do his slow careful trot, and a nice easy canter, and would really just prefer to walk carefully so as not to disturb me at all. I miss him. He was a great horse. Harry, the one with the dreamy blaze, is my love to this day. I grew up on, under, and around him. I have a picture of me standing next to him after a leadline class and his head was literally as big as I was. Granted he has a head like a Saddle Trunk. I love him so dearly.









I also remember Michelle, the pony; Spirit, a snitty mare who would always rub her bridle off when you got off of her. And I feel like I'm missing someone. I hope not. They were all so good to me.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

horsinaround13 said:


> my first and only horse is my pinto warmblood cross...hes an art deco (if anyone knows sires lol) and AMAZING


I know him Do you have any pictures?


----------



## EquiSoup (Dec 20, 2007)

1st: Beauty - ex-polo pony from Argentina. She was supposedly very valuable in her time. Chestnut. 15.1 hands-ish.

2nd (current): Mocha - ex-racehorse. Thoroughbred. Bay. 16.2 hands. Absolute doll.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

My first "horse" was a Welsh pony name Oly.........I got him when I was 11 and that day had to be the absolute pinnacle of my life, I think you all might know the feeling, there's nothing quite like it!!.......Then came my QH gelding Pete, who I got when I was 23 and that day was pretty special too I must say! Now at 38 I've gotten my Lily loo, 2 y/o QH, just as special and she's with me for the long haul!


----------



## Mandy (Feb 7, 2008)

My first and only horse was a three year old thoroughbred.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

my horse is a morgan and I just got him a little more than a year ago. he's my first horse =]


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

my first horse was a 17.3 hand un reg appy mare we got her for 250 dollars and she was covered in ticks and hadnt been ridden in 3 years


----------



## millie (Feb 18, 2008)

my 1st hore was a black quater horse. he was 14hh. it doesnt matter about color though, u hav to find the right horse 4 u withiut worrying bout color. not 4 ur 1st horse anyway!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My first horse was a 15 year old chestnut TB mare. She was 15'2hh and knew everything. I loved that mare.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

A un-broke 2yr old Halflinger/Arabian/Paint 14.2hh


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

A 16.3h off the track Thoroughbred....


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

^^thats adorable!


----------



## HoneyBun (Jan 22, 2008)

ahh i never had a horse  BUT im soooooooo trying to convence my mom and dad to get me one
im taking lessons
for about a year now
and i can jump like 3 feet :]
and im a major of taking care of horses
i baby sat my horse teachers before when she had to go across the world for more than 4 months!
so i had many esperiances
but now im trying to convence my parents to sell that dang moater home! and that dang ford truck thats older than i am lol
so that can be such a money giver if we sell those cars 
so im trying with a first horse !


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

My first horse was a 24 year old Appy. I loved her so much. She was an aweome little horse.


----------



## sunburst (Mar 6, 2008)

mine was an undetermined qh mix probably around 20 or so years. She was picky and stubborn (she would only work with a certain type of curb!) but you could do anything to her. One time I fell off right in front of her when she was running after another horse, and she just put the brakes on and managed to stop herself before she ran over me. She got old and broken-down and died just a couple months ago after being retired for over two years..


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My first horse was a miserable little whelsh/shetland pony! His name was Wildfire. My folks bought him at the sale for $20. In the end he turned out to be a pretty good horse, we rode alota miles on him!


----------



## luv2show (Feb 10, 2008)

My first horse - is the one I have right now.  Tanner is a 5y/o foundation QH gelding. He's 15.3HH and is a palomino and has the silver dapple gene. I love my boy.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I love his mane, how'd you braid it like that?


----------



## Mr.Majic&amp;Dollar (Mar 6, 2008)

I have leased many horses before but never owned one. My first horse that i owned is a Tennessee Walking Horse named Misters Makin' Majic...AKA Majic..He is 15.3 hands, 13 years old....owned him for 3 years.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

1st horse - amber, a little welshie.....i love her...still have her too coz i could never EVER let her go










2nd horse - goldy, i never was sure of his breed, but, i think he had a bit of brumby and a bit of welsh in him. he is about 30 now and is on free lease to a lady and her daughter (who is way lighter than me and shorter lol)

sorry....pics r on other comp so i will have to describe him

11.2 hands
palomino
silvery mane and tail....gone a bit more grey now though
little head and ears

personality

evil but sweet....he was the Houdini of ALL Houdini's! he could get out of anything....i remember once when he was about 25 he flew over a fence that was higher then him! the little terror!
he taught me a lot...he was also terrified of whips...you couldn't get on him with a stick, whip or even a bit of grass! the surefire way to get him out of a lazy amble was to get off and grab either a bit of grass or a stick....even if the grass was green and couldn't hurt a fly or if the stick was a 10 cm long twig! i really miss him but i know he has a pretty good home where he is staying now

3rd horse - vince, another little welshie, the darling i have now

i'll probably cry the day that i get too big for him (which could be soon  ). we have gone so far together and have so much further to discover....he is the one who has taught me the most...i owe almost all of it to him!


----------



## BarrelGurl405 (Mar 22, 2008)

my first pony was a little bay quarter pony, i loved him so much. he passed away when i was 8 years old but heres a picture of him.


----------



## go-g8td (Mar 25, 2008)

WranglerBlondie93. said:


> i wanna know what breed and colour and all that other stuff bout everyones first horse.












Her name was Misty. She was an Appy/QH cross. I got her when she was 3 and had her for 5 or 6 years. I miss her. She was excellent. Would go anywhere and do anything. I rode her winter, spring, summer and fall. That was 30 years ago.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*First horse*

My first "horse" was a ex show Morgan gelding;I started riding him when I was six. Before that I had a shetland pony who I got when I was three.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

QH x TB cross gelding - - Justin (still have him)


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

My Quarter Horse Scooter. I still have him


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow, I was surprised by all the app/app crosses! On the first page at least. My first horse was a Thoroughbred gelding, pretty uncharacteristic for me, but Jesse was wonderful. He has passed away now:sad:.

We have 11 horses total and both of mine are Appaloosas-
<---Velvet
and Cowgirl, she's new!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

8 year old (now 9 or 10) QH/Appy possibly some welshy


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*first horse*

Well i was 3 when Dad bought me tony a 1 eyed paint pony who had worked in the deep coal mines of weastern pa. all his life. he taught me both love and patience. i had him till he passed when i was 10. ill never 4 get tony . since then there have been many , some great some well really not nice but have been a great part of my life with horses. All of them teach me new things daily.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

A qh buckskin Lexi!  She was about 6 when I got her.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

My first pony I am still lucky to own... Bailey was from a rescue center, and I adopted her when I was 16, and she was a month off of being 5. It's been 6yrs next month that I've owned her and shes a 10yr old mahogany bay Standardbred mare, who's 14.2hh in height... I'm too big to ride her constantly so she has a rider, who I may be leasing her to. I've selfishly kept her for the last few years cos she's my baby


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Black and White APHA Tobiano filly (avatar). Sold her at 5 months and bought a gelding


----------



## Pauliana (Oct 11, 2007)

*What was your first horse?*

My first horse was a 10 year old shetland pony. He was onery, he bit, he kicked, and he would try to buck me off every time I rode him. I miss the good ole days.:lol:


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

My first horse is a 15.3hh Paint QH, Koda. He likes my husband better then me,:???: I think he is just a "mans" horse. I just got my second horse which is a 14.3hh bay arabian,Phoroah. he is a sweet boy Just trying to let me settle in before we go for a ride.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

nldiaz66 said:


> My first horse is a 15.3hh Paint QH, Koda.......


That is one popular name these days! Just in the last month i've heard of 4 of em'!


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

My first horse was a paint named shay. She was nine years old when i had her, but then she kicked me and fractured my knee, so she got sold. I am much happier with my gelding now. I never was much of a mare person myself.


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

My first (and currently only) horse is a 7yr old 15-15.1 hand bay blanket Appaloosa Gelding, Koda. I've had him 13 months now and although he can be quite the brat I wouldn't trade him for the world.


----------



## Chiefie (Oct 13, 2008)

First horse I've owned is my boy Chief (I've free leased before). He's an OTTB.... Definitely not a recommended course of action for a novice rider that's for sure! (I thought I was a decent rider until I got him haha).


----------



## shawbulldogs (May 15, 2008)

I got my first horse when I was ten. Dukes 'Dandy' Boy is a sorrel AQHA gelding now 26 years old. Being a loner in school he was my absolute best friend. My dad bought him for $400.00 for me after years and years of begging. I showed him in 4-H in everything from western to english he would jump and do basic dressage moves a regular jack of all trades master of none. Although he did very well in horsemanship and trail classes and even beat the local 'rich girls' $20,000 horse. I was so proud of him that day, she was such a snot. He brought her down a few pegs  He's got arthuritis in his rear pastern now and can't be ridden and it's getting more difficult to keep weight on him. I'm not sure he'll be around much longer.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I just got my first horse this summer. Her name is Lacy and she's a 20 year old (don't let that fool you, she has PLENTY of spunk), pure white Arabian. I like her a lot, but I don't really love her yet, but I'm beginning to.


----------



## Andi (Aug 20, 2008)

My first horse was a gorgeous palomino. He was around 14.3 hands and maybe 14 - 15 years old. We never knew what breed as he was only registered as a pali, but he probably had a bit of Australian Stock, Quarter Horse and Arab in him. He was an ex polocrosse pony and was a bit too much horse me at first as I had just come out of a riding school and hardly knew anything, but he'd never make me fall off bad. He used to refuse three out four jumps, so that now whenever a horse refuses I basically never fall off. 

I sold him I was getting to tall and wanted to specialise in jumping, but I still see him at pony club gymkhanas. There will always be a special place for Billi in my heart.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

Pauliana said:


> My first horse was a 10 year old shetland pony. He was onery, he bit, he kicked, and he would try to buck me off every time I rode him. I miss the good ole days.:lol:


 where did they go to???? i miss that stuff as well. i had a 8yo sorrel registered paint gelding who was more termpermental than most mares.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

First horse that I bought and paid for on my own, was a grey Arabian stud colt. 
Quik Silver, was his name.
Best horse I ever had, unfortantely I lost him just before his 3rd birthday. 
Lost of awesome good memories though.


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

My first was a shetland pony named pony that I got as a child. She lived on my parents farm till she passed at nearly 30 years old.
My next first horse....first as an adult getting back into horses again...was a polish arab, wonderful, sweet horse who broke my heart when she passed shortly after we got her.But she gave my love of horses back to me and I will always be grateful to her for that.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> First horse that I bought and paid for on my own, was a grey Arabian stud colt.
> Quik Silver, was his name.
> Best horse I ever had, unfortantely I lost him just before his 3rd birthday.
> Lost of awesome good memories though.


At least you were able to walk away with something that will always be with you....the memories.


----------



## CircleR (Aug 20, 2008)

My first horse was a big Percheron gelding. His name was Handsome, he was 21 and I was 5. He was such a great horse,but we had to put him down when he was 28 because of his health.


----------



## wyleeluver (Jan 7, 2007)

I still have my first horse and she is a Bay Morgan, her name is Wylee and she is 13! I've had her for about 2 years now and I love her to death, but sometimes she can be a real stinker!


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

For Christmas I got Shasta a 25 yo Bay throughbred, X Race Horse,Dressage and jumping. He was the most wonderful horse ever and did voice commands and was very gentle as I was a very timid rider back then.

Rip shasta


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pistol... 3 year old QH gelding...

He's 24 now...


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

An _aged_ blood bay TB mare named M'lady. We adopted her from the vet my mother works for. She was underwieght so everday after school my sister and I took grain w/supplements and chopped up potatoes (or corn stolen from one of the farmer's fields...heh!) out to her to give her an extra meal. As she was pasture boarded, we had to hold her and her bucket in the barn while she ate 'cuz it took her awhile as she had barely any teeth left. And she would NOT take wormer...we had to mix the paste into warmed home-made apple sauce. She was the best horse ever!!! She died of colic three months into our owning her during a really bad snow storm. Still have her halter, the burgandy one with gray hearts we picked out for her.


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't know what kind of horse my 1st was  I was too young to care, I was just happy I finally had a horse! 
but here's a pic of her -- Maybe someone could tell me what they're guess is??

Lill


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

First horse was a QH x Welsh bay and white pinto. 14.2 hh Best teacher I ever had!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I guess my first horse was an older buckskin mare named Amber when I was about 3 yrs. old, used to ride her bareback, me barefoot around the ranch we lived on. Then I had Della, a flea-bitten grey Arab mare who was around 20-something years old. Then for my 8th birthday I came home to a bucksin pony named Rocket (for good reason!), tied to the tree out front of our house with a big red bow around his neck. He certainly taught me a lot but dumped me a lot too! I had an Arab gelding for 7 days...... he was apparently proud cut and injured himself trying to fight for the mares....... I was devastated. I didn't really have my own horse again until I was 14, a cute little Qurab that I trained and sold, then got my favorite horse of all, Skipper, a huge liver chestnut gelding that I evented on and did Pony Club until I went to college. After college I bought a QH gelding for trail riding and now I have a PMU colt, 4 yrs. old, a POA gelding and a paint gelding.


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

My first horse was an Appaloosa gelding named Levi.


----------



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

My first horse was a welsh pony. Very cute, but extremely naughty!


----------



## Kc.. (Jun 27, 2008)

My first horse was and is a chestnut thoroughbred x irish draught. He is quite highly strung but i lvoe him to bits!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My first horse was a welsh pony!


----------



## MyBeautifulMoMan (Nov 11, 2008)

My first horse is Mo actually. And he is my avator as well


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is my first horse. I got her when I was twelve years old and now I am 15 going on 16. She will always have a special place in my heart:wink:.
This is Deena a short and fat little 14 hand arab and I love her to death
I have now moved on to another horse that will take me farther than she could take me but she was the horse that taught me how to ride. 
I am lucky that my aunt has 5 acres where she is now a pasture horse with occasional rides from me or my uncle.
I LOVE YOU DEENA


----------



## califcowgirl (Oct 13, 2008)

kim_angel said:


> My first horse is my QH mare, who is now 29 and I still own her. We have been together for 23 yrs.
> 
> I just finally bought a second horse this month... Angel.


awww...that is awesome that you have been able to keep your first horse!


----------



## califcowgirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Mine was a pinto gelding named Duke. I rode him for many years till I got interested in boys and learned to drive. Guess my prioritys changed and my dad sold him. My prioritys ar now back where they should be, on horses :wink:


hmmm...vidaloco...your story sounds familiar...i was horse crazy till i became boy crazy too....at 35, i changed to horse crazy again...FULL CIRCLE! lol took me 21 years to convince my husband that horses were not just "hay burners"!


----------



## califcowgirl (Oct 13, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> My first horse was a TB mare named Dancer.. we had our differences at first but because she was trained for the track and I was young, but after a while she and I just clicked.. it was amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she is beautiful...love her head!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

My first horse was an Aussie Stock Horse called Zanath. She was a naughty girl, and eventually I lost all my confidence on her, so I bought another horse to regain my confidence on - he is a goof and I love him too bits.

Zanath









Freckles


----------



## califcowgirl (Oct 13, 2008)

My first horse was a bay QH, blind in one eye, going blind in the other eye. His name was Skeeter. My grandpa was a horse trader, so they came and went...here are some of them: Lady, a cute little paint/QH mare that I started doing gymkhana on. Lightning, a beautiful grey arab who was too much for me at 9. Kahlua, a gorgeous QH/appy (built like a bulldog QH with the most gorgeous appy color - grey with black spots on her rump)...did some gymkhana on her, but she was a nut - we would get 1st in the first event, 1st or 2nd in the 2nd event, place in the 3rd and 4th event, but by number 5, she would run in the arena, make a big circle and run out. Seven High Button was my other gymkhana horse...16hand palomino dun who was an awesome guy. He sucked at polebending, but we were dangerous at single stake and texas barrels! He jumped the middle barrel running texas barrels and cut his leg right under the fetlock. I had a show the next weekend and my grandpa had traded for this crazy little bronze-dark palomino mare he had started calling Nancy. She had been a gate horse at a feedlot and had the roughest lope in the world. I started riding her that week and took her to the show that weekend and she was a natural gymkhana queen! She would almost sweep a show with firsts, unless keyhole was one of the events...she hated the lines on the ground, but she would do it. My grandpa always said she was crazy enough to be a good gymkhana horse! I got 2 fillies out of her...bred to Go Man Ghost (out of Go Man Go) and to Deck Lightning (out of Moon Deck). Both fillies were nuts and went on to be saddle bronc bucking horses...lol In amongst these horses there were many shetland and welsh ponies - Babydoll, a sweet little paint...Popcorn, a cute little dappled mare...Sparky, an awesome little palomino gelding...Buddy, a barn-sour little turd...Toby, a crazy rearing Welsh...and more that I can't remember!

Nancy was the best though! During the summer, we went riding every day! All of my friends had horses, so there was always someone to hit the trail with. My grandpa also lived next to the river, so we did lots and lots of swimming on our horses! Really miss that.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 4, 2008)

I bought two first horses. :shock:

My first horse, Quarter Horse gelding, is still with me today - 14 years and counting. 

My another first horse, Quarter Horse gelding, was with me for 12 years. Two years ago, colic took his life.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

here he is: 

Justin


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

My first and current horse is a 16.3hh ex racer. A standardbred ex-trotter. I love him to death and trust him with my life too. He's incredible. Ive rehabilitated him, and trained him to jump and canter. He's a wonder and a doll. We share such a bond. He's never allowed another rider on him. Its adorable. I love him dearly,

p.s. he's a bay with some red in him


----------



## Jukochoko (Nov 12, 2008)

my first horse was actually a pony welsh B, so cute, grey and very hot, he was an amazing jumper... then I had Selle Francais, and now a beautiful cute baby thoroughbred!


----------



## califcowgirl (Oct 13, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> here he is:
> 
> Justin


VERY nice looking boy, kick! Love his build and face marking.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

thanks 

it actually looks like a map of north and south america...skewed a bit...but it's there!


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

I got my first horse when I was 9. She was a Red Roan quarter horse and was short and fat and loved to run. Me and my brother would race her and another mare who was a lot taller and there was no chance she would lose. Loved her to pieces. She died when I was 13. RIP Roanie.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

My first "horse" was a pony named Oly who was a 4 y/o Welsh cross that I got when I was 11! I never had a saddle while I had him so I bombed around bareback all over creation on that little ******! He was a lot of fun!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

My first horse was Cody; he was a bay QH!  He's retiring now, but he's my babyyy! LOL! I visit him sometimes.


----------



## Gimme A Dream (Aug 21, 2008)

My first horse was a Standardbred standing 15hh and I was nine years old. My sister (12) and I took care of her because we didn't come from a horsey family. What that mare didn't do to me isn't worth speaking about. My sister had me terrified that if I didn't tell mum lies about all the bites and bruises and cuts, then she would get rid of the mare, lol! But I grew up and the mare grew old and then she stopped rolling on me every time I got on her. I never used a saddle on Mighty Anna. I couldn't have put it on myself anyway. I remember getting on a shed roof to get up on her back. Then she would take a dozen steps and go down on her knees, EVERY TIME. I was too small to hold her head up. I had a parka with a peaked hood. That mare would grab that hood and shake me like a dirty old scrub rag. 
Ohhhhh yes I do have a few memories of my first horse..., and they weren't all bad either.


----------



## confetti (Sep 28, 2008)

My first horse, Pepper, was given to me for Christmas after I hide been riding her for... I don't know how long. I was taking lessons from my... cousin? Pepper was in her mid to late 20s, probably 15.3 hands or taller, chestnut snowflake (I believe it was called) Appy. I miss her to this day and that was back when I was six.
She got moon-blindness and all-in-all unwell and we had to put her down at some point past 30. I feel like I didn't pay her enough attention in her last couple years and it haunts me still. But I was little, had a newer horse, and was showing. 
God bless her and I hope she's in a better place where she can see the beauty around her and run like she did in her gymkhana days!


----------



## megansthehorse (Jun 11, 2008)

i got my first horse when i was 8. and i still have her now, shes called megan, welsh section c bay mare 13hh shes 18 years old. i think she suffers from athritis though as she is all stiff only on cold and wet days. now i have her, bobby: 15.2hh cob chestnut gelding, lady: 14.3hh bay hackney mare.

x


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow you're like the same as me =) My first horse is the one I own now and I have had her for just over two months =P Love her to death.

She is a 16hh, bay standie mare. 9 yrs old. dressage all the way


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

My first horse was a gray leopard POA named Prancer. My parents bought me him when I was 7 and he was 18. He had already been through several little girls and knew many tricks! When I out grew him he went on to one last little girl who loved him as much as I did before he died of cancer.


----------



## Jakkii (May 18, 2008)

my first horse was my next door neighbours horse, an arab X welsh pony. Amazing horse, but then broke my own in.!! hes amazing. had him for a year.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

my first horse Hunter was a copper dun kiger mustang/Arab cross he was 4 when I got him since then i'v owned nine horses but only have two right now hunter is one of them


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I got my first horse when I turned a year old. lol My Paw Paw owned a quarter horse ranch and he bought me a horse for my 1st birthday! lol 
My horse was a bay Quarter Horse mare named Sassy.








Thats her and my Paw Paw
And then when I turned 5, I got two more horses. 
A Thoroughbred gelding named Zues








Thats me on him. 
And then I had a welsh pony named Babydollpiglet(I named her). 
She looked like thisnot actual picture of her)
http://www.evans-welshponies.com/images/swordy_welsh_pony_2008_head.jpg


----------



## bolana (Oct 24, 2008)

My first pony was a black Australian Riding Pony named Bess, she was all of 11hh, I was 3 and so was she! She was sold when I was about 8/9 to the RDA. We won many a pony club and agricultural show ribbons and trophies together.
The day my mother bought her home she looked out the window to see me sitting on the ground between her hind legs playing with her tail!...hehe...fortunately she was born gentle.:shock:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

My first horse was a haflinger. Bought him as a yearling and he is still here and will be 8 years old this spring.


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

my first horse was a 17 year old chestnut quarterhorse. i got her when i was 11 years old she died of a leg injury and she wasnt really a fighter horse so the vet decided it would be best if they put her down. the situation was heartbreaking to me..


----------



## AnimalGirlll (Nov 13, 2008)

My first horse was a 16 year old chestnut QH mare named Princess. She was this most wonderful, gentle mare I've met. She would even stop when I'd start to slip off when I first started riding. I could just sit on the grass and let her graze and she wouldn't go anywhere - such a sweetheart.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

My first "horse" was a pony actually! His name was Oly and he was a WelshX. I got him when I was 11 and the day my parents told me they were getting him for me still ranks up there with one of the most exciting and fabulous days of my life!!!! I can still remember how it felt perfectly.


----------



## ellynandalando (Nov 24, 2008)

I have not got a horse of my own as my mum and dad cannot afford it but i do have a hafflinger on loan He is 4yrs of age and very cheeky he is called Alando but his show name is Alando K'van'T Katttenhye but....i only use thatwhen he is naughty But i love him to peices


----------



## TheDynamicDuo (Jul 6, 2007)

My first and only horse so far is a Miniature horsexShetland named Kid.

Soon I will be training and showing a 3/4 Arabian and 1/4 Saddlebred


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

my first horse was a little chesnut pony. i remember wakign up easter moring when i was 3 and there was a trail of chocolates from my room to the barn where my parents where waiting and my nabours and my 3 older brothers. And there was a little pony there with a big gold ribon wraped around her neck. i still have that ribon. Her name was Erial like the mermaid but i was to young know how to say it...so i called her "Ellie"....i loved her sooooo much!!!!


----------



## Dasher41 (Sep 29, 2007)

my very first horse was a hinz 57(means mixed breed) he was 13.2hh liver chestnut gelding
he was well knowen in the jumping ring as Everygreen Calypso because he kept going and gonig
he was 27 yrs when i had him i only has him for just over a year when he went back to his original owner who had him till he was well into his 30's

he was a right laugh, but if you turne dhim out you would never cathc him


----------

